# Strange Plant



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I was hiking in the woods yesterday and came upon a very strange plant that I was hoping maybe someone here can help me ID. It was growing in a densely shaded area in clumps. Looked very similar to ears of corn popping out of the ground. I live in South Georgia if that helps any. Here's a picture.









Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Looks like a half-developed seedhead of some kind of arum relative.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

From the way it looked, it looked like it may have been covered in flowers because it appeared to have dried petals covering it. I could be wrong though. 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Right - that's what a seedhead is


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Looks like Conopholis americana 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## santoury (May 3, 2011)

Had to google it - I think you nailed it!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

What a neat little parasitic plant.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I do believe you nailed it Ed! Thanks for your help. 

Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Any time 

Ed


----------

